# Pensacola Beach Oct 12th 2007



## gzollinger (Oct 1, 2007)

<Bit of a duplicate post, but I wanted to report>

We started fishing at about 11:00, and didn't have any action for about an hour. One trip out to the sand bar to cast to deep water I got a hit heading back to the beach to put the pole in the holder. Once we figured out that what they wanted was shrimp jigged off the bottom while we cast off the sand bar, it was over. I caught 9 lady fish between a foot and maybe 20 inches, and had at least that many break me off. My father in law caught 3 lady fish and a nice flounder. The action was litterally non-stoptill we got tired and decided to call it quit at around 3:00.We could have caught a ton more, but it took 10 minutes every time we got broke off to wade back to shore and tie up again.

At one point I was fishing with two droppers, and I had two nice ones on for about half a minute, but one busted off.

We were using a 1 oz. egg weight about 18" from a #1 Kahle Hook, we were using frozen, peeled shrimp, and 2" gulp "New Penny" Shrimp. The gulp seemed to outfish the frozen pretty good. Maybe because it stayed on the hook longer.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like fun gettin bait. Thanx for the report.


----------

